# CVA Optima Elite Accuracy question



## wexman (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm in the market for a new inline so I went into a local sporting goods store. In the gun dept I asked the senior salesman about the CVA Elite combo packages. I'm really a accuracy nut so the more we talked he said the rifle barrels offered leave a lot to desired. However the muzzleloader barrels are great. Does anyone have any first hand experience with them. I'm looking at the 30-06/ 50 cal model.


----------



## Maddog (Dec 9, 2007)

I just got done sighting in my CVA optima (.45 cal) today. Here is the short story behind it. My buddy gave me the gun because he could not get it to pattern. I took it out and got it to pattern with open shights. So then I was forced to by a new scope. This leads me today with it shooting 1" groups 1" high at 100 yards. Needless to say I am really happy with the CVA optima. What makes it even better is I got it for free.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

My brother has the 50 cal and the .270 cal in the Optima. The .270 shoots sub moa @ 100yds. ( but he shoots everything very well). The only thing he would like to change is the trigger pull. Kinda stiff. and your limited on scope mount options with the holes pre drilled in the barrel. He drilled his to except a certain mount he wanted to use. Instead of changing barrels he just bought both complete rifles.
To me the trigger would be the biggest factor in these rifles. I like a light crisp trigger pull and I don't know what options you have with the Optima's.


----------

